# BERGWERK jetzt erst recht!!!



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. März 2008)

http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=company


----------



## F.O.B. (5. März 2008)

Wird denn jetzt bei MI TECH gebraten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwerk71 (5. März 2008)

Wenn Bergwerk bei MI Tech schweißen lässt -ist doch gut-Hauptsache Bergwerk bleibt erhalten und deren Geometrie !!!!Die Kundenwünsche,so wie ich Bergwerk kennen gelernt habe,werden auch die selben bleiben.Und das allerbeste Bergwerk läßt nicht wie andere angeblich Namenhafte Hersteller in Thailand und oder so......schweißen!
Achim


----------



## F.O.B. (6. März 2008)

Wenn es denn so ist, hoffe ich auch, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war. MI TECH hat ja Erfahrung mit Sonderausstattungen. Aber MI TECH kann noch so  tolle Rahmen bauen; wenn Bergwerk nicht endlich in ruhige Fahrwasser kommt, bzw. nicht wieder alle Nase lang neue Geschäftsführer über Schalksmühle mit dem Fallschirm abgeworfen werden, nützt denen der Name BERGWERK bald gar nichts mehr!


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (6. März 2008)

..............wie gewohnt Premium-Bikes "handcrafted in Germany" als hochwertige EinzelstÃ¼cke fertigen.
Unser Leitsatz ist: âDer Kunde bekommt *sein* Bikeâ. Also werden wir alles dafÃ¼r tun seine WÃ¼nsche und Anforderungen umzusetzen.
Weitermachen, - dort wo Bergwerk mit Leidenschaft angefangen hat. FÃ¼r genau die Werte einstehen, die Bergwerk stark, einzigartig und in der Zukunft zu einem *erfolgreichen* Label fÃ¼hren wird.
Bergwerk lebt! Dies bedeutet vor allem: Keine Kompromisse und ZugestÃ¤ndnisse, wenn es um PrÃ¤zision, FunktionalitÃ¤t, Ãsthetik und Leidenschaft geht.


wer uns kennt weiÃ das wir genau fÃ¼r das stehn...... 
ich kann mich an keine Zeit in den letzten Jahren errinnern in der BERGWERK so gut aufgestellt war !!!!! ........alles andere kommt, ist in Arbeit..........


----------



## F.O.B. (6. März 2008)

Dann wünsche ich Euch einmal mehr viel Erfolg!! Ihr werdet das Kind schon schaukeln! Da ihr nicht weit von mir entfernt seit, werde ich bestimmt mal reinschauen.


----------



## sf1 (6. März 2008)

Macht es nicht so spannend, lasst die verbliebenen Fans etwas mehr teilhaben, denn bei Vielen herrscht noch immer Skepsis und  Neue wollen schließlich auch gewonnen werden . . .

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (7. März 2008)

Hallo @ all

Es ist nicht vorgesehen bei Mi Tech schweißen zu lassen !!!! 
Unsere Rohrahmen werden weiterhin in Pforzheim produziert.

RK


----------



## siggi.k. (8. März 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> 
> Es ist nicht vorgesehen bei Mi Tech schweißen zu lassen !!!!
> Unsere Rohrahmen werden weiterhin in Pforzheim produziert.
> ...



Und wer produziert die Rohrahmen?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (8. März 2008)

siggi.k. schrieb:


> Und wer produziert die Rohrahmen?



Sükrü Gürses, Pforzheim


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Juni 2008)

Hi @ all

ich möchte Euch mitteilen, das ich die Entscheidung getroffen habe, mein Engagement für BERGWERK mit sofortiger Wirkung zu beenden. Ich wünsche BERGWERK in Zukunft viel Erfolg und der gesamten BERGWERK-Gemeinde weiterhin viel Spaß !

[email protected]_BERGWERK / Rocklandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (2. Juni 2008)

Es ist ein Jammer, 
Bergwerk war mal so eine gute Marke und insb. das Mercury so ein guter Rahmen.

Und jetzt heißt es nur noch: der letzte macht das Licht aus ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Juni 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> ich möchte Euch mitteilen, das ich die Entscheidung getroffen habe, mein Engagement für BERGWERK mit sofortiger Wirkung zu beenden. Ich wünsche BERGWERK in Zukunft viel Erfolg und der gesamten BERGWERK-Gemeinde weiterhin viel Spaß !
> 
> [email protected]_BERGWERK / Rocklandbiker



Das ging schnell ... Jetzt fragt sich mein Kopf folgendes: Schrumpft Bergwerk und setzt 'Überflüssiges' frei, bist Du aufgrund eines neuen Konkursverfahrens 'freigestellt' oder ziehst Du die Reißleine ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Juni 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Es ist ein Jammer,
> Bergwerk war mal so eine gute Marke und insb. das Mercury so ein guter Rahmen.
> 
> Und jetzt heißt es nur noch: der letzte macht das Licht aus ...



Bergwerk war hochpreisig - und ich finde, der Mercury-Rahmen IST ein guter Rahmen. Solange meiner 'lebt' behält er diese gute Eigenschaft.


----------



## chris84 (2. Juni 2008)

ich schätze bei Bergwerk is jetzt Hopfen und Malz verloren... 

Rocky war meiner Meinung nach die letzte Chance für Bergwerk... 

ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Taiwan-Rahmen mit Bergwerk-Aufschrift erscheinen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juni 2008)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Das ging schnell ... Jetzt fragt sich mein Kopf folgendes: Schrumpft Bergwerk und setzt 'Überflüssiges' frei, bist Du aufgrund eines neuen Konkursverfahrens 'freigestellt' oder ziehst Du die Reißleine ...




ich war "überflüssig"  so kann man das auch bezeichnen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Juni 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich schätze bei Bergwerk is jetzt Hopfen und Malz verloren...
> 
> Rocky war meiner Meinung nach die letzte Chance für Bergwerk...
> 
> ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Taiwan-Rahmen mit Bergwerk-Aufschrift erscheinen



[...]
gelöscht ...
[...]
... ich habe mich selber zensiert, das dumme Zensursystem (amerikanische version ... ich lach' mich tot!) hat den Bock abgeschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Juni 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ich war "überflüssig"  so kann man das auch bezeichnen.




Schade, das lese ich nicht gerne. verzeih mir bitte den Zynismus. ich habe sowas auch schon erleben müssen.

Konzerne halten sich mit viel PR und Geld, kleine 'Maufakturen' aber benötigen eine Seele und Mountainbikes baut und vertreibt man nicht, wenn man nicht selber passionierter MTBler ist. Wer fährt denn jetzt bei BW noch wirklich MTB?


----------



## Nikos (2. Juni 2008)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> ... 'Manufakturen' aber benötigen eine Seele und Mountainbikes baut und vertreibt man nicht, wenn man nicht selber passionierter MTBler ist....



die einzigen Seelen, die ich die letzten Jahre und Monate bei BERGWERK kennengelernt habe waren Rocky und Slichti.....         

Wenn die jetzt auch noch das Schiff verlassen, denke ich das der stark schlagseitige Dampfer BERGWERK wohl bald kentert......
Aber vielleicht denkt ja der Kapitän das er den Pott auch ganz ohne Mannschaft wieder ins rechte Fahrwasser bringt.   
Ich glaub nicht dran.

Schade drum      

Ahoi
NIKOS


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2008)

Naja, für Bergwerk bedeutet das erneute Abballern, dass sie sich wieder mal einen Dreck um Garantieansprüche kümmern werden. 
Teure Produkte ohne Garantie? Kann ich gut verzichten drauf!


----------



## Liwi (5. Juni 2008)

Meine Güte, was ist das armseelig.
Macht doch endlich diese Firma platt damit es endlich Ruhe gibt.
So hart es auch klingen mag..............diese Firma hat Ihre Seele mit Lutz und auch Stefan verloren.
Taiwan ...........macht Platz ...............die Bergwerker kommen.
Was ein Glück , daß ich noch eines vom Lutz habe.


----------



## DerRoggemann (6. Juni 2008)

Das wundert mich, wo ich gerade das Gefuehl hatte dass Bergwerk sich allmaehlich wieder erholt.
Rocky wird wohl seine Gruende gehabt haben, gerade er der sich immer fuer Bergwerk ins Zeug gelegt hat.

Um die Marke Bergwerk ist es einerseits schade, andererseits sind die Gesetze im Business hart aber fair, und Bergwerk scheint sie bis heute nicht verstanden zu haben. Aus Schaden sollte man eigentlich klug werden, nun bin ich mal gespannt wie es weitergeht. 

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Eisenfaust (7. Juni 2008)

DerRoggemann schrieb:


> Das wundert mich, wo ich gerade das Gefuehl hatte dass Bergwerk sich allmaehlich wieder erholt.
> Rocky wird wohl seine Gruende gehabt haben, gerade er der sich immer fuer Bergwerk ins Zeug gelegt hat.
> 
> Um die Marke Bergwerk ist es einerseits schade, andererseits sind die Gesetze im Business hart aber fair, und Bergwerk scheint sie bis heute nicht verstanden zu haben. Aus Schaden sollte man eigentlich klug werden, nun bin ich mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.
> ...



... was ist daran 'fair', daß zum Beispiel diese elende Berliner-Republik Milliarden nach China als Entwicklungshilfe zahlt, China billig Waren importieren kann, wir aber Waren teuer nach China exportieren (müssen) und sich die Pinh-Pongs einen Dreck um Urheberrechte etc kümmern? Und was ist 'fair' daran, daß China im gleichen Atemzug mit unseren Steuergeldern ehrgeizige Weltraumprogramme durchzieht? 
Fahhräder, egal welcher Coleure, sind marginale produkte, aber schon schlimm genug, daß es auch die jetzt trifft. Das gibt nur den Weg frei für Gedanken, die sich darum drehen, wie weit es hier mitlerweile gekommen ist. Absahner, fette, impotente Abzocker, die bei jeder kleinen Schwierigkeit ins Ausland ziehen. Und: Bildungsmittelmaß, das selbst in der Bewaltigung der deutschen Sprache sowie den vier Grundrechenarten eine akademische Herausforderung sieht ...

Döner-Bike mag zwar gute Rahmen hergestellt haben - deren Vorzüge sind aber nie wirklich richtig ins rechte Licht gerückt worden und es gab stets verdammt eklige Detailfehler, wie die meisten Fullies gezeigt haben. Schleifende, anschalgende Dämpfer/Räder und so weiter. Korreliert mit der Hochpreispolitik ergibt sich beim Kunden ein enormes Frustpotential. Und: man bleibt nicht ewig auf der Stelle stehen! Die Chinesen sind ja nicht dumm, bauen nach und verbessern selber. Warum kann Kinesis Rahmen auf den Markt werfen, die steifer und leichter als ein BW sind (Hardtails)? In diesem Forum wurde das vor Jahren schon einmal sehr ausführlich diskutiert. Innovation! Innovation kommt nicht von ungefähr! Man ererbt Innovation nicht automatisch mit der gewaltsamen Eroberung einer Stadt wie Byzanz ...


----------



## DerRoggemann (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe sehr, du meinst in puncto Grammatik nicht mich.
Wenn du damit die Bergwerk Homepage meinst; das hab ich auch schon gemerkt und konnte darueber nur schmunzeln...

Bergwerk hat mich mit dem ersten Rahmen, den ich gesehen habe, fasziniert. 
Bergwerk hat in Ansaetzen gute Arbeit geleistet, in vielen Aspekten konnten und koennen sie meiner Meinung nach ihrem Anspruch nicht gerecht werden.
Das groesste Problem ist aber, dass sie sich sehr schlecht vermarkten:
Wer eine Manufaktur ist, wer viel Wert auf Individualitaet setzt, und wer absolut hochwertige Produkte zu hohen Preisen verkaufen will , der muss entsprechend sehen wie er vor den Kunden den Preis rechtfertigt. Und man braucht einen USP.

Man braucht heutzutage einen professionellen Webauftritt, man kann z.B. Videos ueber den komplizierten Herstellungsprozess erstellen, man kann lange Aufsaetze ueber Philosophie, Qualitaet, Garantie und Service halten und man kann Individualitaet hoch schreiben. 
Egal fuer was man sich entscheidet, irgendetwas dieser Art ist zwingend von Noeten.

Zwei toedliche Fehler wurden gemacht.

1. Wenn eine grosse Masse der abgesetzten Fahrraeder Individualbikes sein sollen, ist es natuerlich komplett daneben, veraltete Fotos der Raeder in veralteten Serienausstattungen zu zeigen mit dem kleinen Hinweis, es werde ja auch auf Kundenwunsch verkauft. Der Kunde kauft was er sieht, man muesste die besten und schoensten Farbkombinationen zeigen und einen Konfigurator oder verschiedene Ausstattungsoptionen angeben.
Der Kunde will sich sein Bike vorstellen koennen, sonst kauft er es nicht.

2. Wenn ein Unternehmen vorher unerfolgreich war, muss man das was gut war beibehalten, aber viel an der Erscheinung und dem Gesamtauftritt aendern, sonst kann man keine neuen Akzente setzen.
Am schlechtesten ist dann noch, wenn man zuvor unerfolgreiches Personal wieder einstellt, dagegen passionierte und engagierte Mitarbeiter aussortiert, die eine hohe Verbindung zum Unternehmen haben.

 Was unsere Politik in Deutschland anbelangt bin ich ebenfalls sehr besorgt; gerade was die Verschwendung von Steuergeldern angeht. Deutschland ist ein Sozialistenstaat. Das Problem liegt an der Umverteilung: 30% werden aktuell von Reich auf arm umverteilt, aber nur 2.5 % kommen wirklich bei den Armen an. Da liegt eines der Probleme.

Mir ist das nicht egal, ich finde es schade was Deutschland macht.
Wenn mir das zu bunt wird hau ich eben ab, mein Problem soll es nicht sein. Und wenn das anderen auch zu bunt wird, hauen auch andere ab, und irgendwann wird sich der Staat schon sehr genau ueberlegen wie er weitermacht. Heimat hin oder her. Aber mit dem Thema 'MTB' hat das eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu tun, die Fahrradindustrie leidet eben wie viele andere Industrien.

Ohne die derzeitigen Zahlen zu kennen, sagt mir meine Erfahrung und mein gesunder Menschenverstand, dass Bergwerk so nicht mehr lange ueberleben kann, wenn sich nicht sehr bald drastisch etwas aendert. Und wundern muessen sie sich darueber nicht, das ist schlichtweg was ich mit fair meine: Dieser Firma koennte es besser gehen, unmoeglich ist es nicht, man muss es nur richtig machen.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Juni 2008)

Es gibt viele Rahmen am Markt, es gab viele, die sind sang- und klanglosverschwunden, andere blieben. Es gibt einige gute Rahmen und es gibt solche, die es sein wollen und nicht sind. Der Kunde steht in der Pflicht (und Not), sich hier einen Weg zu bahnen. Mit BERGWERK habe ich mich erst beschäftigt, als ich mir einen Rahmen zugelegt hatte. Sicher ist man sensibilisiert. Vieles war mir wirklich egal, ich hatte meinen Rahmen, einen teuren Rahmen. Ein schickes Hochglanzprospekt mit einer mir unverständlichen Einleitung (aber was solls), aber schicke Rahmen. Rahmen, die vom Design Stabilität suggerieren und stabil scheinen, wenn man auf dem aufgebauten Bike sitzt. Hochsensibel wird man, wenn sich dann kurze Zeit später die 'Luxusinvestition' zu zerstäuben droht - dann schaut man doch gerne man genauer hin, wo man seine (T)Euros begraben hat. Und dabei sind dann einige Dinge auffällig geworden. Bei anderen Bike-Schmieden mag das nicht anders sein, aber gerade hier bei Bergwerk ist man dessen ja durch Besitz eines teuren Produktes sehr schnell gewahr geworden.

Du hast völlig recht bzgl. der Kritiken. Wie kann man einen Direktverstrieb/Versand aufziehen ohne eine entsprechende Konfigurationsplattform anzubieten? Das ist zwar 'Geschichte', aber wie ich schon zu sagen versuchte, der Markt hat ein gewisses Gedächtnis, der potentielle Kunde merkt sich diese schlechten Dinge eher als die guten. 


Wer im Personalkarussell kommt und geht, gut oder schlecht ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Bei Bergwerk war mir aber eines schnell klar, als ich las, daß es kaum jemanden gibt, der aus Passion MTB fährt oder daß es keine Ambitionen gab, wieder einen Nachwuchsfahrer zu sponsern. Diese Leute hätten bzgl. Technik und Geometrie Rückkopplungen geben können, die für die Qualitäts- und Funktionswertsteigerung wichtig sind. So aber entstanden und entstehen vermutlich noch immer Rahmen an einer CAD/CAE Anlage eines Ingenieurs, der, ich will es mal böse ausdrücken, wohlbeleibt und unsportlich wie er ist Phantasieprodukte erstellt. Die Fullies von Bergwerk hatten Geometrieprobleme - wenn auch nur einige Serien. Es hat aber gereicht, um sie in meinem Kopf als 'allesamt Mist' abzulegen. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so. Da schleift das Hinterrad (am Dämpfer oder was auch immer ...), da knicken Leitungen ab usw. Und dann produziert Bergwerk ausgrechnet noch am Norende des badischen Bikeparks. Ein 'Mekka' sozusagen, wo man sicher seine Produkte mehr als ausgiebig testen könnte.
Der Alpen-Guru Achim Zahn war ja vom Mercury begeistert - nicht umsonst. Aber man hätte diesen Umstand weitaus besser nutzen müssen. Es gibt doch keine bessere Werbung als eine, die durch sich selber spricht, weil sie eine Wahrheit darstellt, oder? 

Schade, schade. Ein MTB mit einem deutschen Namen, deutschen Bauteilen und dann auch noch bezahlbar und extravagant. Dieser Traum scheint einer zu bleiben und ist vermutlich im Ansatz, so wie Pforzheim ansässig, bald nicht mehr existent.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Juni 2008)




----------



## DerRoggemann (8. Juni 2008)

Rocklandbiker, du bist hier von jeglicher Kritik vollkommen ausgenommen, das habe ich auch deutlich geschrieben. Dass man bei Bergwerk allerdings nach wie vor nicht richtig wirtschaftet, wirst auch du nicht von der Hand weisen koennen.

@Eisenfaust: Wir sind uns einig.


Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaufuessler (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

was macht ihr jetzt eigentlich so ein riesen Drama draus?

Nur weil Rocklandbiker jetzt nicht mehr bei Bergwerk ist, heisst das noch lange nichts. Schließlich wird Bergwerk jetzt wieder direkt über Händler vertrieben, d.h. wenn es Probleme bezüglich Garantie o.ä. gibt ist er der erste Ansprechpartner und net wie bisher Rocklandbiker. Zu spekulieren warum er weg ist oder weggegangen wurde ist ja wohl überflüssig, es könnte alles mögliche sein.

Fakt ist Bergwerk fehlt es an innovativen Produkten, da ist es auch eher zweitrangig mit was für einer Austattung die Bikes auf der Homepage abgebildet sind. Eine schöne Farbe macht kein gutes Bike! Zweites Problem ist, daß es um Bergwerk verdammt ruhig geworden ist. Ich habe seit Ewigkeiten keinen Test mehr in einer Zeitschrift von Bergwerk gesehen, auf der Eurobike oder anderen Veranstaltungen wurde es auch sehr ruhig. Ob das jetzt das Ende von Bergwerk ist oder nicht, kann hier niemand behaupten so lange er nicht das nötige Hintergrundwissen hat. Letztendlich bestimmen auch wir als Kunden den Ausgang!


----------



## XC_Freund (9. Juni 2008)

Manchmal schäme ich mich, zwei Bikes der Marke zu besitzen.
Was mehr dazu beiträgt, die Selbstdarstellung der Marke oder die anderer Besitzer, weiß ich oft nicht.


----------



## Joscha (9. Juni 2008)

@Blaufuessler 

hättest du das jetzt nicht geschrieben hätte ichs gemacht :


----------



## Eisenfaust (9. Juni 2008)

Blaufuessler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was macht ihr jetzt eigentlich so ein riesen Drama draus?
> 
> ...



... bitte nicht untertreiben! Dem Land fehlt es an Dramatik - und wir setzen dieser dann noch eins drauf: traumatisches Drama am Fuße des Schwarzwaldes.


----------



## F.O.B. (10. Juni 2008)

Ich denke da eher an Lethargie am Fuße des Sauerlandes... 
Klar kann man Leute heuern und feuern bis man die richtigen gefunden hat, die Änderungen zum Wohle einer Firma durchdrücken. Das sollte man dann aber unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichtkeit tun, sonst, das habe ich weiter vorne schon einmal geschrieben, wird der Name Bergwerk weder Türen noch Geldbörsen öffnen... Der BW-Mannschaft wird es in Willingen bestimmt keinen Spaß machen, Fragen zur Zukunft der Firma zu beantworten - anstatt über Ihre Modellpalette zu plaudern.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
laut Ausstellerliste der bike-festival-homepage gibt es keinen bergwerk-Info-Stand 
Schade, eine breite Bike-Palette zum Schauen&Schnuppern wäre schon schön gewesen! LG, Günther


----------



## F.O.B. (10. Juni 2008)

Auf der HP von BW sieht es immer noch so aus, als ob sie in Willingen anzutreffen sind. Die tun aber auch alles, um in Vergessenheit zu geraten...


----------



## BWO (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo an dieses Forum und dessen Usern,
es ist an der Zeit den ganzen Gerüchten und Vermutungen um Bergwerk und dessen Zukunft mal ein wenig den Nährboden zu nehmen.
Ich (Olaf Schmidt) habe am 01.02.2008 ein Unternehmen übernommen welches wirtschaftlich kurz vor dem Kollaps stand. 
Seid diesem Zeitpunkt sind viele Dinge, auch mit der Hilfe von Rüdiger Kupper, der sich immer voll eingesetzt hat für Bergwerk, passiert.
Er ist keines Wegs aus Gründen der Rationalisierung nicht mehr für Bergwerk aktiv, sondern wir lange und offene Gespräche geführt haben,  ich Ihm und seiner Familie aber zu diesem schwierigen Zeitpunkt keine feste Perspektive im Unternehmen anbieten konnte.Somit war sein Entschluss aufzuhöhren ein privater und absolut ehrenwerter Entschluss im Sinne seiner Familie.
So was hat sich bereits getan.
Leider ist es so nach einer Übernahme, das alle offenen Posten, ob finanziell  oder produktiv, schnellst möglich abgearbeitet werden müssen.
Dies bedeutet Energie, Ausdauer und vor allem Geld um das Unternehmen Bergwerk für die Zukunft sicher aufzustellen.
Die meiste Hoffnung macht mir diese Forum und die zum Teil hoch interessanten Einträge, in welchen ich gut erkennen (s. P.s. unten) kann
_*das viele der User schon ein marodes Unternehmen gekauft haben (mit Privatkapital ohne Bankdarlehn) und dieses in kurzer Zeit in ein wirtschaftlich funktionierendes Unternehmen umgewandelt haben.
Parallel direkt eine Homepage, neue Modelle und nicht zu vergessen Messen aufgestellt haben.*_
Ich möchte noch einmal betonen das Bergwerk auf dem Weg ist aber noch lange nicht über den Berg.
Und ich kann nur an alle, die es auch verstehen wollen, appelieren sich noch zu gedulden.Es wird wieder Messen, Tests usw.. geben aber nicht heute und auch noch nicht morgen.
Viele Grüße "aus dem Sauerland  " 
Olaf Schmidt
P.S. als keine Randnotiz : Ich komme aus der Metallbarnche, habe 2 Studien hinter mir (Maschinenbautechnik und BWL) und fahre seid ca. 21 Jahren MTB und seid 3 Jahren auch RR


----------



## F.O.B. (11. Juni 2008)

Diese Offensive war überfällig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sf1 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsche trotz aller Querelen, Gerüchten und Reibungsverlusten viel Erfolg. Diese Forum zeigt natürlich gnadenlos, wie wichtig für Bergwerk die Internet- und Medienpräsenz ist. Leider vergisst das WWW nichts und als "stigmatisierter" Hersteller mit kleinem Händlernetz ist es um so wichtiger, dass eine möglichst große Transparenz gepflegt wird.
Ich freue mich immer wieder an meinem Bergwerk Bike und würde mir wünschen, dass ihr am Markt wieder deutlich präsenter werden könntet.

sf1


----------



## cwolf (13. Juni 2008)

Wünsche Bergwerk auch alles Gute. Habe mir meins nach langer Recherche ausgesucht und bin mit der Technik voll zufrieden. Also noch ehm man weiß ja nie wie lange das hält... 
Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass der Umgang mit den Kunden besser wird als vorher. wenn ich soviel Geld auslege, will ich auch vernünftig behandelt werden.
Freue mich auf mehr Bergwerks!


----------

